# Consistant USB storage naming



## argatoga (Apr 2, 2010)

I would like to keep an external hard drive mounted as da1 when plugged in regardless of what else is or isn't plugged in. How would I go about doing this? As of right now it will either be named da0 or da1 which is annoying.


----------



## aragon (Apr 3, 2010)

Use glabel(8).


----------



## fronclynne (Apr 3, 2010)

Or the [red]-L something[/red] argument to newfs(8).


----------

